# Écoute-toi



## Nathpi

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais savoir si la phrase "Listen to yourself" est bien adaptée pour traduire le fait de s'écouter soi? Cette phrase sera utilisée pour faire un tatouage. Je veux donc être sûr de la traduction. L'idée est de dire "écoutes toi". Merci beaucoup !


----------



## tartopom

Welcome to WR, Nathpi.

Do you mean ' Take care of yourself'? Or 'Listen to yourself'?

BTW écout*e-*toi

Edit : Oh, désolée, je t'ai répondu en anglais. Qu'est-ce que tu entends par ' Écoute-toi' ? Tu veux dire  " Prends soin de toi " ? " Écoute le son de ta voix " ?


----------



## Glasguensis

Il faut dire que « listen to yourself » est plus souvent utilisé avec le sens « tu dis n’importe quoi » (et si tu t’écoutes tu vas te rendre compte). Si l’idée est de suivre tes instincts, on dirait probablement autre chose (listen to your inner voice, par exemple)


----------



## Nathpi

Merci beaucoup pour ton retour. En effet l'idée est plus de suivre son instinct, de prendre soin de soi. Du coup que me préconisés tu ?


----------



## tartopom

Maybe
Trust your instincts.
Follow your intuition.
Go with your gut.

PS: Maybe you prefer a longer message such as G's.


----------



## Nathpi

Merci. C'est pour 1 tatouage je voulais donc qqch d'assez court si possible.



Glasguensis said:


> Il faut dire que « listen to yourself » est plus souvent utilisé avec le sens « tu dis n’importe quoi » (et si tu t’écoutes tu vas te rendre compte). Si l’idée est de suivre tes instincts, on dirait probablement autre chose (listen to your inner voice, par exemple)



Oui ce serait plutôt ce sens là. Que me proposez vous ?


----------



## catheng06

Suggestion : (French native though)

"trust your soul"
"trust your inner voice" (largement inspiré d'un post précédent)

(je ne sais pas ce qu'en penseront les natives - sans doute pas grand bien- wait for their comments............)


----------



## tswsots

Peut-être une phrase avec "heart"?

Trust your heart.
Follow your heart.
Listen to your heart.

Sinon, "Trust your instincts" de tartopom me paraît bien aussi.

Toutes ces expressions sont assez courantes... Mais la phrase originale, "Listen to yourself" ne me choque pas... Vous pourriez même mettre "yourself" en italique, peut-être, pour être clair...

Listen to _yourself_.  Pour moi ça veut dire, "Ne te laisse pas trop distraire ou influencer par d'autres choses, d'autres personnes."


----------



## Nathpi

tswsots said:


> Peut-être une phrase avec "heart"?
> 
> Trust your heart.
> Follow your heart.
> Listen to your heart.
> 
> Sinon, "Trust your instincts" de tartopom me paraît bien aussi.
> 
> Toutes ces expressions sont assez courantes... Mais la phrase originale, "Listen to yourself" ne me choque pas... Vous pourriez même mettre "yourself" en italique, peut-être, pour être clair...
> 
> Listen to _yourself_.  Pour moi ça veut dire, "Ne te laisse pas trop distraire ou influencer par d'autres choses, d'autres personnes."


Merci beaucoup  !


----------



## catheng06

bonsoir,

listen to your heart est un titre de chanson de Roxette de 1989 en France...
listen to your heart lyrics

[...] Note de modération : Les liens vers des pages en streaming ne sone pas admis sur notre Forum.


----------



## Nathpi

Thanks to all of you. I think i'll choose "trust your gut". Have à Nice Day !


----------



## moustic

Nathpi said:


> ... I think I'll choose "trust your gut"...


Am I alone in finding that somewhat gruesome?


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

There's also the expression "go with your gut" but I find it rather colloquial... 

Maybe you could say "Listen to YOUR (own) voice" if you could find a way to impart the emphasis on "your" in a tattoo... There was movie line that went like that... "There are many voices around you; but you must listen to *your* *own *voice."


----------



## Nathpi

I wanted something shorter and didn't really want the word "heart". Is there any other shorter sentence  except "trust your instincts"?


----------



## tswsots

What about, "Trust yourself"?


----------



## Topsie

Something like this perhaps


----------



## wildan1

moustic said:


> Nathpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you. I think i'll choose "trust your gut". Have à Nice Day !
> 
> 
> 
> Am I alone in finding that somewhat gruesome?
Click to expand...

No--and even if the meaning is accurate, I would not to want to see it tattooed on someone's body!


----------



## Nathpi

wildan1 said:


> No--and even if the meaning is accurate, I would not to want to see it tattooed on someone's body!


OK thanks to all of you !


----------



## wildan1

Pour préciser : au premier degré _gut_ décrit aussi_ un gros bidon_ !



> *gut* _n informal, literal (large belly) du ventre nm
> (familier) du bide nm
> (familier) de la bedaine, de la brioche nf
> 
> Fred hasn't been working out and is starting to develop a gut.
> Fred ne fait pas d'exercice et commence à avoir du ventre._


----------



## Nathpi

Thanks! I'll maybe choose "trust yourself" or "trust your instincts" or "Listen to your heart" or"follow your heart" Are these 4 sentences ok ?


----------



## Glasguensis

Can you please write in French what it is you want to say? You gave the idea without giving an exact phrase.


----------



## Topsie

@Nathpi :  Toutes les expressions proposées (et bien d'autres !) sont des possibilités... plusieurs images existent sur Internet et sur des forums de tatouage. Le choix de la langue pour exprimer l'idée d'_écoute-toi_ (pourquoi l'anglais plutôt que le français - ou le latin ou le chinois?) ainsi que la calligraphie reste cependant très personnel. Même si on est tous d'accord que "_trust your gut_" n'est ni jolie ni féminine, rien ne peut t'empêcher d'inclure ces mots dans un design qui te plaît !
Je te conseille de regarder des forums de tatouage et de faire des essais (tatouages temporaires) avant de finaliser ton choix !


----------



## Locape

Si c'est le sens d'écouter ta voix (intérieure) et non celles des autres qui te disent ce que tu dois faire, la proposition de *Graine de moutarde *(Listen to your own voice) me paraît adaptée :



Graine de Moutarde said:


> Maybe you could say "Listen to YOUR (own) voice" if you could find a way to impart the emphasis on "your" in a tattoo... There was movie line that went like that... "There are many voices around you; but you must listen to *your* *own *voice."


----------



## Nathpi

Glasguensis said:


> Can you please write in French what it is you want to say? You gave the idea without giving an exact phrase.


Je veux simplement dire "écoutes-toi" avec pour sens le fait d'écouter son instinct et de ne pas suivre forcément ce que  les personnes veulent autour de moi. Je voulais 1 phrase très courte pour 1 tatouage discret.



Topsie said:


> @Nathpi :  Toutes les expressions proposées (et bien d'autres !) sont des possibilités... plusieurs images existent sur Internet et sur des forums de tatouage. Le choix de la langue pour exprimer l'idée d'_écoute-toi_ (pourquoi l'anglais plutôt que le français - ou le latin ou le chinois?) ainsi que la calligraphie reste cependant très personnel. Même si on est tous d'accord que "_trust your gut_" n'est ni jolie ni féminine, rien ne peut t'empêcher d'inclure ces mots dans un design qui te plaît !
> Je te conseille de regarder des forums de tatouage et de faire des essais (tatouages temporaires) avant de finaliser ton choix !


Merci oui j'en ai déjà regardé plusieurs mais les personnes ne sont pas forcément bilingue et il peut y avoir des erreurs. Je ne veux pas me tromper. C'est pour ça que je voulais avoir des avis d'anglophones pour être sur de la phrase.😉 J'ai bien fait ! À la base j'etais parti sur "Listen to yourself".


----------



## wildan1

Nathpi said:


> Je veux simplement dire "écoutes-toi" avec pour sens le fait d'écouter son instinct et de ne pas suivre forcément ce que les personnes veulent autour de moi. Je voulais 1 phrase très courte pour 1 tatouage discret.


Dans ce cas on pourrait aussi utiliser un dicton shakespearien très connu : _To thine own self be true _(Shakespeare, Hamlet 1, III):


> *Polonius:*
> “This above all: to thine own self be true,
> And it must follow, as the night the day,
> Thou canst not then be false to any man.
> Farewell, my blessing season this in thee!”


----------



## Topsie

wildan1 said:


> Dans ce cas on pourrait aussi utiliser un dicton shakespearien très connu : _To thine own self be true _(Shakespeare, Hamlet 1, III):


 Nice one! Here's an example:



Bon, OK, c'est pas _très _discret...


----------



## Nathpi

wildan1 said:


> Dans ce cas on pourrait aussi utiliser un dicton shakespearien très connu : _To thine own self be true _(Shakespeare, Hamlet 1, III):


Oui j'aime beaucoup ! Merci !


----------



## Nathpi

Nathpi said:


> Oui j'aime beaucoup ! Merci !


Last question 😉 Is "Stay true to yourself" the same meaning ?


----------



## wildan1

Nathpi said:


> Is "Stay true to yourself" the same meaning ?


Yes, but it is more prosaic. Stick with Shakespeare!


----------



## catheng06

Bonsoir, 

Un peu tard sans doute. 

Pour moi 1. Stay true to yourself ainsi que _To thine own self be true n'ont pas le sens du français 2. écoute toi. 

1. signifie je pense : ne renonce pas à ce en quoi tu crois, à tes valeurs, ne te trahis pas et ne trahis pas qui tu es.
2. signifie pour moi : fais toi confiance , fais confiance à ton instinct.

1. ressemble à une mise en garde quant au sens de certains choix 
2. ressemble plus à un encouragement à être plus "self confident", se faire confiance à soi-même et aux idées qui sont les siennes.....


Qu'en pensez-vous ? _


----------



## Nathpi

Merci pour ton message. Je n'ai pas encore choisi. Oui c'est vrai qu'il y a cette nuance mais du coup que proposes tu alors pour écoute toi en anglais ?


----------



## catheng06

Bonsoir,

Si j'ai bien compris c'est la solution 2  qu'il faut chercher à traduire, c'est ca ?

Si c'est le cas , je dirais :
"Be who you are"
"trust who you are"

Attendons de voir ce que les natives en diront pour le ressenti/rendu en anglais................


----------



## tswsots

catheng06 said:


> "Be who you are"
> "trust who you are"



Ça marche aussi...

On dit souvent "be yourself," mais c'est un peu cliché. S'il s'agit de la confiance en soi, bien sûr qu'il y a "believe in yourself" aussi.

I've just thought of "truth lies within" = "la vérité est en nous" (apparemment c'est une idée de Socrate). Nathpi, personne ne pourra dire que vous avez pris cette décision sans réfléchir!


----------



## Nathpi

tswsots said:


> Ça marche aussi...
> 
> On dit souvent "be yourself," mais c'est un peu cliché. S'il s'agit de la confiance en soi, bien sûr qu'il y a "believe in yourself" aussi.
> 
> I've just thought of "truth lies within" = "la vérité est en nous" (apparemment c'est une idée de Socrate). Nathpi, personne ne pourra dire que vous avez pris cette décision sans réfléchir!


Merci beaucoup pour ton retour. Je vais voir ah ba ça c'est clair ! En même temps mieux vaut ne pas se tromper pr 1 tatouage 😉merci en tout cas.


----------



## catheng06

Just be you ?
be who you really are


 French native though ............

Natives' opinion very welcome (and expected)


----------



## Topsie

catheng06 said:


> Just be you ?
> be who you really are


*Just be yourself *would work tho'! 
We use the reflexive pronoun (in English) when the subject and the object of a sentence are the same person! 

BTW @Nathpi: Please post a picture of the finished result (pleonasm or tautology?)


----------



## catheng06

@Topsie : thanks a lot (will keep the explanation in mind)

et si on disait : Just be who you are

qu'en pensez-vous ? est-ce idiomatique ?

si on utilise just be yourself, cela n'a t il pas le sens de "sois naturel" moins fort , je crois que "(just) be who you (really) are ?

Ne s'éloigne-t-on pas trop du sens de départ : écoute-toi (que je comprend comme : fais toi confiance, suis ton instinct)


----------



## Nathpi

catheng06 said:


> @Topsie : thanks a lot (will keep the explanation in mind)
> 
> et si on disait : Just be who you are
> 
> qu'en pensez-vous ? est-ce idiomatique ?
> 
> si on utilise just be yourself, cela n'a t il pas le sens de "sois naturel" moins fort , je crois que "(just) be who you (really) are ?
> 
> Ne s'éloigne-t-on pas trop du sens de départ : écoute-toi (que je comprend comme : fais toi confiance, suis ton instinct)


Merci beaucoup à tous pour vos conseils ! Je pense que je vais arrêter mes recherches et certainement rester sur la citation de Shakespeare ou sur Trust your instincts.
Merci en tout cas pour votre aide !


----------



## catheng06

La citation de Shakespeare et trust your instinct n'ont pas le même sens.. 

A vous de choisir then......


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

This is going a bit off the beaten path, but what if you just said "Inner Voice"? It's not at all a common expression and maybe doesn't mean much in the literal sense; however, I would consider it rather unique and inspiring as a tattoo, like a short way of saying "Listen to your inner voice," or "Trust/Follow your inner voice," or "Your inner voice will guide you." 

It makes sense to me at least.  You could maybe tweak it to say  "Your/My Inner Voice"?


----------

